# Hunting > The Magazine >  Dumped 17 pointer

## Tahr

Found this head in the scrub last week that had been left. Just a little soft on a couple of tips.

Almost made me cry. Such a waste.

----------


## Scouser

Fuck me.....more than double my PB.....?????

----------


## Boar Freak

:Sad:

----------


## Mathias

In your shed now @Tahr I hope.

----------


## Gibo

Maybe they planned to come back and grab it one meat had rotted off? Or maybe they harvest meat not bone? Unless you found an entire carcass is it wasted?

----------


## Tahr

It was laying on the ground near to the carcass. I hung it in a scrub bush.

One leg, shoulder and back steaks taken.

----------


## Gibo

Private land or public, maybe they got spooked off?

----------


## Tahr

@Gibo private land. No they didn't get spooked. 

I have since found out that it was probably an inexperienced hunter who didn't appreciate what he had shot.

----------


## Gibo

Bugger, you'd think to an inexperienced hunter that thing would be a world record  :Grin:

----------


## Tahr

> Bugger, you'd think to an inexperienced hunter that thing would be a world record


The cocky knows how much time I have put in over the years photographing velvet heads and leaving them, and looking for a good hard one, so he was not that impressed.

----------


## bigbear

I know how you feel for the last 6 years on a place i work i have been trying to educate the hunters that come here they don't seem to realize why they are seeing the animals they are seeing and appreciate it.

----------


## chainsaw

gutted - such a waste.  You're a lucky chap @Tahr to have access to areas with this quality of genetics.

----------


## Kudu

> @Gibo private land. No they didn't get spooked. 
> 
> I have since found out that it was probably an inexperienced hunter who didn't appreciate what he had shot.


Could it have been poached and whoever thought that they would come back later and grab it?

----------


## Tahr

> Could it have been poached and whoever thought that they would come back later and grab it?


  @Kudu

Nah. The cockie has told me the hunter told him he "shot a great big one", but he (the cockie) never imaged it was so big until I sent him the pic. While the cockie refers to deer as vermin, he also appreciates having them around and he likes the way that I hunt - lots of walking and lots of pics. I do try to shoot one each time though because he likes the numbers kept in check.

  @chainsaw Yes I am very lucky, and there is an area of the station that the cockie only lets me hunt - I guess its the result of building a relationship for over 40 years. The head was in an area that others are allowed to hunt sometimes and I was just checking it out.

----------


## mawzer308

Bloody hell what a waste, plenty of outfits that can preserve the velvet these days.

----------


## Rushy

I am divided.  On the one hand not a waste to a meat hunter and on the other a fine animal taken to soon.

----------


## Nickoli

> I am divided.  On the one hand not a waste to a meat hunter and on the other a fine animal taken to soon.


Definite waste if only 1 backleg, 1 shoulder and backsteaks taken.... :Oh Noes:

----------


## Russian 22.

> It was laying on the ground near to the carcass. I hung it in a scrub bush.
> 
> One leg, shoulder and back steaks taken.


Are you going to keep it?

----------


## nor-west

Do you think it may have been the 'tangled wire' stag? @Tahr

----------


## Tahr

> Do you think it may have been the 'tangled wire' stag? @Tahr


Don't think so. He was a lot wider and longer. Brian agrees. This one was 35"x35" - I always have a tape with me. This was a good head points wise, but I have seen a few quite a bit bigger.

----------


## Tahr

> Are you going to keep it?



Nah. Its not mine. I left it hanging in a scrub bush. Maybe the person who shot it might appreciate it for what it is one day and go back and collect it.

----------


## stagstalker

What a shame, such a waste.

----------


## Mooseman

Nice head, I was surprised the stag I shot on the 8th Dec when we took Josan for a hunt was able to be stripped and stained and the points were all hard to the tips. That was real early I thought. Shame you didn't get it but it may not have been quite long enough for you to shoot, definitely plenty of points. Hopefully the fella that shot it comes back for it as it seems such a waste. Some good venison was wasted also as he would have been in good condition at the time.

----------


## Sarvo

Moral of the story 
Stop shooting farmed Deer 
It has become like - "spearing fish in a barrel" I am afraid to say 

If I (or any other "hunter" - yes "hunter" not shooter) had of shot this 20-40 years ago - it sure the f~~cking hell would not have been discarded/left to rot !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Tahr

> Nice head, I was surprised the stag I shot on the 8th Dec when we took Josan for a hunt was able to be stripped and stained and the points were all hard to the tips. That was real early I thought. Shame you didn't get it but it may not have been quite long enough for you to shoot, definitely plenty of points. Hopefully the fella that shot it comes back for it as it seems such a waste. Some good venison was wasted also as he would have been in good condition at the time.


 @Mooseman Get this. It was the underside legs left - he told the cocky it was too heavy to roll over??

----------


## Tahr

> Moral of the story 
> Stop shooting farmed Deer 
> It has become like - "spearing fish in a barrel" I am afraid to say 
> 
> If I (or any other "hunter" - yes "hunter" not shooter) had of shot this 20-40 years ago - it sure the f~~cking hell would not have been discarded/left to rot !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Say that when you are 70. They are not _farmed_ deer. They are deer that live on privately owned land.

----------


## Sarvo

> Say that when you are 70. They are not _farmed_ deer. They are deer that live on privately owned land.


My eyes must be deceiving me then

----------


## Mooseman

> @Mooseman Get this. It was the underside legs left - he told the cocky it was too heavy to roll over??


Sounds like an excuse to leave most the meat, I am sure he could have gutted the animal and maybe got help to move it. The stag I shot weighted in at 125 kg gutted and it took Beeman and I about 2hours to drag it 600-700 meters to the road. We are starting to feel our age to but there was no way we would leave it behind, we could have cut it up at a pinch to get it out if need be.

----------


## Tussock

That scene is hilarious. A beginners debacle rarer than a 17 point stag. Mate shot a huge 12 in velvet, it was hard underneath and the old guy who took him out told him to carry it out. Not light obviously, plus meat. What the old guy did not know is he was late home from work and too shy to say he had not eaten before he was picked up. They had crossed two ridges and as I understand it, the head still remains somewhere between the two ridges where his legs gave out.

----------


## GWH

> Moral of the story 
> Stop shooting farmed Deer 
> It has become like - "spearing fish in a barrel" I am afraid to say 
> 
> If I (or any other "hunter" - yes "hunter" not shooter) had of shot this 20-40 years ago - it sure the f~~cking hell would not have been discarded/left to rot !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I have had the pleasure of accompaning Tahr on a hunt on this property, i can assure you they are not farmed deer, standard 7 wire boundry fences.  There is however some very big bodied wild deer with good genes in the general area tho, the whole area has been known for this for many decades.

----------


## Wingman

Personally I never did understand you bone collectors.. 
I would and have done the same, although I wouldnt leave a scrap of good meet in the bush even if it means multiple trips in and out. The head means nothing to me. 
The word trophy is not one I associate with.. its quality wild food. Im sure there are plenty like me that only hunt to fill the freezer but not so many that would proudly say it to a bunch of guys who think lugging a bunch of pointy bones out of the bush instead of all the meat is going to make them some how more manly or feel like they won a trophy for something amazing they just did.
I have seen the the opposite many times.. deer missing heads with the entire carcass left in the bush, sometimes untouched other times only missing back straps.. you tell me which is more respectful and moral.

Let the debate begin..  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Personally I never did understand you bone collectors.. 
> I would and have done the same, although I wouldnt leave a scrap of good meet in the bush even if it means multiple trips in and out. The head means nothing to me. 
> The word trophy is not one I associate with.. its quality wild food. Im sure there are plenty like me that only hunt to fill the freezer but not so many that would proudly say it to a bunch of guys who think lugging a bunch of pointy bones out of the bush instead of all the meat is going to make them some how more manly or feel like they won a trophy for something amazing they just did.
> I have seen the the opposite many times.. deer missing heads with the entire carcass left in the bush, sometimes untouched other times only missing back straps.. you tell me which is more respectful and moral.
> 
> Let the debate begin..


Have you ever taken a photo?

----------


## Wingman

Thats an open ended question... Ive taken lots of photos ..
Photo of what? 
Most hunting photos I have document various bullet tests and bullet effectiveness v/s shot placement. 
I could also tell you that I'll shoot a hind or a young spiker over a big stag standing right next to them.. guess which ones taste better..

----------


## 7mmwsm

A photo of anything. My interpretation of your comment is that a memory is enough. No reminder required.
You were bagging people who carry a head out of the bush. Which serves as a memento and reminder of their hunt. Which is basically what a photo is. If it is only for you, not bragging rights, a memory should be enough.

----------


## FRST

> Personally I never did understand you bone collectors.. 
> I would and have done the same, although I wouldnt leave a scrap of good meet in the bush even if it means multiple trips in and out. The head means nothing to me. 
> The word trophy is not one I associate with.. its quality wild food. Im sure there are plenty like me that only hunt to fill the freezer but not so many that would proudly say it to a bunch of guys who think lugging a bunch of pointy bones out of the bush instead of all the meat is going to make them some how more manly or feel like they won a trophy for something amazing they just did.
> I have seen the the opposite many times.. deer missing heads with the entire carcass left in the bush, sometimes untouched other times only missing back straps.. you tell me which is more respectful and moral.
> 
> Let the debate begin..


Don’t bag what you don’t understand. If you think all trophy hunters do it as some kind of ego trip contest then I’m afraid you’ve missed the point & your never going to get it. Much like a vegan or a animal rights activist will never see things your way.

----------


## Wingman

Im not bagging anyone.. people will do what they will do whether others understand it or not. My point to make is there are just as many of us that will leave a head in the bush as this thread and photo shows, as the guys who leave meat in the bush which Im sure is just as cringe worthy to people like minded to myself.
The question in debate is which is more ethical, moral and respectful?

Please keep it insult free and respectful to both parties (except vegans because they are not real people) :Pacman:

----------


## Tahr

From my perspective it doesn't matter if you view deer as a commodity made of meat or a magnificent game animal - they should be treated with respect in any event. 

To me, it is as disrespectful to leave a magnificent head in the bush to rot as it is to leave meat to do the same. Both are the essence of a great animal and should be appreciated as such.

----------


## Sarvo

> I have had the pleasure of accompaning Tahr on a hunt on this property, i can assure you they are not farmed deer, standard 7 wire boundry fences.  There is however some very big bodied wild deer with good genes in the general area tho, the whole area has been known for this for many decades.


You have missed the point - sorry !!
This is NOTHING to do with Bruce - it is to do with many (some I know of personally) who poach and shoot these "farms" regularly
If Bruce has access to such a great spot with deer in open farmland - good on him - wish I had something similar close to where I live - where a camera would be used more than a rifle - especially in Roar as those places go ballistic then.

You will probably find this animal in Q was shot via push bike Bow hunter - maybe not 
If farmer knows (as indicated above who it is ) kick his arse all the way back to retrieve it

----------


## bigbear

one thing i love about private land is there's not all these muppets running around shooting at every think that moves and when i get back to my truck i know its going to have all its tires still up and not been broken in to.

----------


## Bonecrusher

> @Gibo private land. No they didn't get spooked. 
> 
> I have since found out that it was probably an inexperienced hunter who didn't appreciate what he had shot.


You need to take Craig out more often then  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Mathias

> To me, it is as disrespectful to leave a magnificent head in the bush to rot as it is to leave meat to do the same. Both are the essence of a great animal and should be appreciated as such.


Thats why I said to you @Tahr, I hope its now in your shed. I personally would have retrieved that head out of respect for the animal, not for any personal gain but just to give it a better place of rest.

----------


## Micky Duck

so hopefully the stag had serviced a heap of hinds last roar so has passed on great genes.....and hopefully the young person you shot it either reads this thread and realises what a muppet he is and changes his ways or B never gets to service anything other than his own hand and doesnt get to pass on genes.

----------


## 300wsm for life

Everyone has differing views on trophies. I think we need to stop calling the person names. It is counter productive. Not all new hunters have mentors to learn from and show them the inn's and out's of how to deal with animals. Remember that you were all new hunters once, even what experienced hunters think are mistakes are actually in fact learning curves for the new hunter. Don't berate, educate. Especially if the person is known to someone.

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

I have shot 7 deer in the 2 and half years of hunting them, 3 stags and 4 spikers. To date I have only taken the meat and apart from the first deer I shot I have carried the rest out whole even if it's taken 5 and a half hours to do it. I haven't come across a single head that I have found worthy of keeping but if I ever get a good one I will take it to the taxidermist to get mounted but it will have to be a good one.

----------


## Wingman

> Everyone has differing views on trophies. I think we need to stop calling the person names. It is counter productive. Not all new hunters have mentors to learn from and show them the inn's and out's of how to deal with animals. Remember that you were all new hunters once, even what experienced hunters think are mistakes are actually in fact learning curves for the new hunter. Don't berate, educate. Especially if the person is known to someone.


Well said, and the lessen for this chap should be how to field dress an animal and pack it all out,  evenn if that means dropping it off in multiple runs to a road or paddock accessible to a vehicle. He only had to ask the farmer for a hand or have him return with him on a quad or tractor etc. Ive yet to meet any man that wouldnt lend a hand for a recovery mission in exchange for some steaks sausages or a few beers. We have all been there.. up to our armpits and out of our depth.. asking for help would have been the right thing to do here.

----------


## Tussock

> Well said, and the lessen for this chap should be how to field dress an animal and pack it all out,  evenn if that means dropping it off in multiple runs to a road or paddock accessible to a vehicle. He only had to ask the farmer for a hand or have him return with him on a quad or tractor etc. Ive yet to meet any man that wouldnt lend a hand for a recovery mission in exchange for some steaks sausages or a few beers. We have all been there.. up to our armpits and out of our depth.. asking for help would have been the right thing to do here.


Unfortunately in this day and age a young fella asking for help has about as much chance of being called a snowflake as receiving any.

----------


## woods223

Have to agree with comments made by Wingman and 300wsm for life. We were all beginners at some stage and we've all made mistakes, life is about learning. Personally I've left some good heads behind meaning to recover at some time,getting meat out is my priority. Its amusing how some of these heads have been taken by others before I've managed to get back to them.

----------


## Nickoli

> Unfortunately in this day and age a young fella asking for help has about as much chance of being called a snowflake as receiving any.


....Pull the other one - if you want to be taken seriously; you need to prove yourself!!!! When did that ever change? No issue with asking for help - but for F***sake do it respectfully and be prepared to accept advice & take it on-board.

----------


## Tussock

> ....Pull the other one - if you want to be taken seriously; you need to prove yourself!!!! When did that ever change? No issue with asking for help - but for F***sake do it respectfully and be prepared to accept advice & take it on-board.


I agree with you. But I never experienced the hostility to youth that I see these days. Sells newspapers in the digital age I guess.

----------


## Nickoli

> I agree with you. But I never experienced the hostility to youth that I see these days. Sells newspapers in the digital age I guess.


Can't argue - but the "hostility to youth" is itself a huge generalisation: respect is a 2 way street - whether we like it or not, and there is a massive gulf between the manners of yesteryear versus the self-entitled attitude of the current generation.  I understand that the "hunter" (loose term...) was allowed to be there by the cocky, but come on... leave that much meat...and the head? Your not in a position of strength to argue that this particular hunter should go back to the drawing board - blessed with an amazing hunting opportunity and shits on it with his/her treatment of the game animal targets... and the farmer?

----------


## bigbear

My first deer was 3hrs of the road, both me and a mate had no idea on what to do next. After working out how to gut it we tried to carry this deer over our shoulders, then dragged it with not much luck. We were both stuff , we cut in half and got of the ground up into a tree.
Next morning we returned with a pack so another 2.5hrs in cut it up and put it in a pack and carried it all out. 
Twenty odd years ago you didn't have a forum to ask what to do or uncle google and was freak all deer around

----------


## Flyblown

> Have to agree with comments made by Wingman and 300wsm for life. We were all beginners at some stage and we've all made mistakes, life is about learning. Personally I've left some good heads behind meaning to recover at some time,getting meat out is my priority. Its amusing how some of these heads have been taken by others before I've managed to get back to them.


Yup, me too. I hunt on my own mostly and I'm 51 and not up to massive carries by any means. There are two proper good heads secreted away, one in each island, that I will retrieve in time with the help of my young 'uns. Faced with the prospect of leaving meat for a head, I'll take the max load of meat I can handle every time, because the head will still be there in 2 years time. Well, not if Eagle Eye @Tahr and his Dawg are around.

Good attitude, presentation and awareness are all a young person needs, any person, when it comes to asking for help. I try and set it up beforehand, create an expectation in advance. Has worked very well for me in the past. I've recovered several deer out of the Raukumaras with the help of a local cockie, who I think was glad of the company and a bit of adventure. Twice on the quad and trailer, once with the little jetboat. I'll say this though, the quad bike rides over the river cobbles was the worst and most scary brown trouser rides on any kind of machinery I've ever had.... never ever again. All the way I'm thinking I'm gonna get bounced off this, no helmet.... oh the wife is gonna be SO CROSS.

Oh well, still here.

----------


## Tussock

> Can't argue - but the "hostility to youth" is itself a huge generalisation: respect is a 2 way street - whether we like it or not, and there is a massive gulf between the manners of yesteryear versus the self-entitled attitude of the current generation.  I understand that the "hunter" (loose term...) was allowed to be there by the cocky, but come on... leave that much meat...and the head? Your not in a position of strength to argue that this particular hunter should go back to the drawing board - blessed with an amazing hunting opportunity and shits on it with his/her treatment of the game animal targets... and the farmer?


Again, can't argue with that. I'm a bit doubtful the entire hippy generation were squared away well mannered youth for their time. I doubt all those photos from the 70s of today's conservatives standing next to deer with hair down to their shoulders impressed their elders at the time. Seems somewhat counter productive to judge any generation by their worst examples.

I'm having venison for dinner a local young guy gave me after I taught him some stuff. There are a bunch of young hunters around here and the ones I met are absolutely superb young guys. I really don't think they get enough credit. Somewhat bucking the trend as the rest seem to be crack heads.  

Surely it is not impossible for Tahr to find this kid via the farmer and teach him not to mutilate his pet stags?

----------


## Tahr

> Again, can't argue with that. I'm a bit doubtful the entire hippy generation were squared away well mannered youth for their time. I doubt all those photos from the 70s of today's conservatives standing next to deer with hair down to their shoulders impressed their elders at the time. Seems somewhat counter productive to judge any generation by their worst examples.
> 
> I'm having venison for dinner a local young guy gave me after I taught him some stuff. There are a bunch of young hunters around here and the ones I met are absolutely superb young guys. I really don't think they get enough credit. Somewhat bucking the trend as the rest seem to be crack heads.  
> 
> Surely it is not impossible for Tahr to find this kid via the farmer and teach him not to mutilate his pet stags?


I'm not interested in who shot it really. I posted the pic because of my disappointment from my personal perspective. The chap who shot it was delighted with his first deer and the meat. That he was a kid is your assumption. 

The use of the term "pets" is bull shit, but I guess that you know that.  Give me a bit more credit and let your resentment go.

----------


## Tussock

> I'm not interested in who shot it really. I posted the pic because of my disappointment from my personal perspective. The chap who shot it was delighted with his first deer and the meat. That he was a kid is your assumption. 
> 
> The use of the term "pets" is bull shit, but I guess that you know that.  Give me a bit more credit and let your resentment go.


What resentment? I was referring to how much time you said you spent watching them for 40 years but I guess you took it the wrong way, which you can reflect on at your leisure. Why do you need so much credit anyway? Worry less about what people think of you and just enjoy your hunting.

----------


## Tahr

> What resentment? I was referring to how much time you said you spent watching them for 40 years but I guess you took it the wrong way, which you can reflect on at your leisure. Why do you need so much credit anyway? Worry less about what people think of you and just enjoy your hunting.


Yeah. You are probably right. All these years, and far from perfect - still work in progress  :Have A Nice Day: .

----------


## Micky Duck

Tilly still loves you Mate...and she is a good judge of character.

----------


## Wingman

I for one thank you for posting this    @Tahr, this thread was on my mind all day at work and it had me deep in thought which is not something I do often  :Pacman: 

Even reading the stories had my own memories flooding back of trying to drag roll and push my first large red all of about 20 meters through the bush and being totally burned out knowing all to well it took me over two hours to get to the location I made the shot and I wasnt going to be home for dinner.. 

It is interesting to me how different we all are here but also very much the same. 
I know and have hunted/shot with many people who follow my school of thought but also with guys like yourself.
You clearly felt so strongly about the chap not taking home a memento head yet neglected to even mention the massive waist of meat left by this guy until prompted in about the 6th post.

While I may not  be any closer to understanding the mind of trophy hunters and guys that blow a small house deposit on safaris shooting African beasts I dont intend to try and stop them from doing what they do. That would make me no better than a vegan PETA supporting cyclist. NO body wants to be that guy.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0O_VYcsIk8

----------


## Tussock

Wingman as a meat hunter I have the utmost respect for you leaving that behind. 

Heads mounted don't impress me, antlers don't impress me. I drove up to a guys big barn like shed in Southland and he had decorated the entire front of it aboe the doors with maybe 50 bare skulls and antlers. This impressed me.

----------


## Tahr

Ive shot 131 deer over the last 10 years (10 years in March) and kept 6 Red and 4 Fallow heads.

----------


## Wingman

I edited the pic as I feel it will just anger more people, instead I replaced it with some light comedy. Lets refocus our anger towards the people that actually deserve it..

 :Thumbsup:  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oaR9_loA2ig

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psTQI_eKmWk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNCv-BggLoY

----------


## hotsoup

> Dont bag what you dont understand. If you think all trophy hunters do it as some kind of ego trip contest then Im afraid youve missed the point & your never going to get it. Much like a vegan or a animal rights activist will never see things your way.


Agreed.. I definitely call myself more of a trophy hunter over a meat hunter. The adrenaline and excitement of chasing down a maganificent trophy that I may only get one chance to have a crack at. I can shoot a hind/nanny any time, it isn't really a challenge and doesn't create near the same level of excitement.

At the same time my freezer is full all throughout the year from the occasion hind or nanny that I shoot. My last trip I carried out 2 sika hinds, 4 legs and both sets of backsteaks for 8 hours in the Thunderbolt tops. Enough meat to last me the next 12 months.

Rest of the year I am all out targeting trophy bull tahr & stags. Each to their own.

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Agreed.. I definitely call myself more of a trophy hunter over a meat hunter. The adrenaline and excitement of chasing down a maganificent trophy that I may only get one chance to have a crack at. I can shoot a hind/nanny any time, it isn't really a challenge and doesn't create near the same level of excitement.
> 
> At the same time my freezer is full all throughout the year from the occasion hind or nanny that I shoot. My last trip I carried out 2 sika hinds, 4 legs and both sets of backsteaks for 8 hours in the Thunderbolt tops. Enough meat to last me the next 12 months.
> 
> Rest of the year I am all out targeting trophy bull tahr & stags. Each to their own.


I'd be worried if I were you @hotsoup. Four legs and back steaks will be enough meat for twelve months? You're practically a vegetarian at that rate.

----------


## Tussock

> Agreed.. I definitely call myself more of a trophy hunter over a meat hunter. The adrenaline and excitement of chasing down a maganificent trophy that I may only get one chance to have a crack at. I can shoot a hind/nanny any time, it isn't really a challenge and doesn't create near the same level of excitement.
> 
> At the same time my freezer is full all throughout the year from the occasion hind or nanny that I shoot. My last trip I carried out 2 sika hinds, 4 legs and both sets of backsteaks for 8 hours in the Thunderbolt tops. Enough meat to last me the next 12 months.
> 
> Rest of the year I am all out targeting trophy bull tahr & stags. Each to their own.


I love the excitement of the roar. Nothing like seeing stags going nuts. Never felt much urge to actually shoot one in the act though. I use my rifle for self defense while I try to get them as mad at me as possible. Then I eat one of their hinds.  

As you say, each to their own.

----------


## hotsoup

> I'd be worried if I were you @hotsoup. Four legs and back steaks will be enough meat for twelve months? You're practically a vegetarian at that rate.


obviously a topup mate  :Have A Nice Day:  @7mmwsm

----------


## Carlsen Highway

In Post #30 - his first on this thread - Wingman insulted trophy hunters deliberately by accusing them of doing it to feel "manly'. Then later was asking everyone to stop insulting people who only shoot for meat, even though the only person who had insulted anyone was him. 

Now, I have never in my life come across the carcass of a stag that was minus its head with no meat taken. Every hunter I know who would have a head mounted will take the head and the meat, and do a hell of a lot more hard work getting home than any meat shooter. If you want to be the complete hunter, you have to take the meat _and_ the head. 

A meat shooter just reduces an animal to food. This was the worst insult the Maori had. But a man who understands a trophy head gets the meat and the head, and a deeper meaning.

----------


## doinit

Not realy sure where this is going but .
Your comment CH got my half brain working in regards to seeing or finding dead deer minus only their head.
Over many years I have been in the position to see quite a few indeed with only their head gear removed. There were a lot of so called cullers who if the opportunity popped up would be damn quick to drop a decent head,remove the tail,head and carry on,done it myself on occasion.
Waste never popped into ones nut,never. On many occasions also a culler would remove a cracker head then hang it in the fork of a tree for recovery at a later date,then forget to or later say na..bugger the head and leave it.
That sort of carry on was going on CH when you were a hell of a lot younger,hence why you don't find any today eh.
On the whole cullers were only after tokens and maybe one back steak or hind wheel for a change of diet.
I'm am surprised that other worldly things don't pop up on private land.

----------


## sneeze

From a different angle  I think more in terms of respect for  the animal when its alive, and its more the things I dont do. Dont shoot hinds or does over the fawning season, don't guess ranges, dont go for head shots, ( with odd exception) dont use cartridges that arnt up to the job, dont shoot if I can get closer,  never walk away so I could brag about shooting a deer at xxx yds, dont do anything that decreases the chance of a quick death. Well thats what I try and aspire to anyway.    Once the animal is dead it wont care what happens  with its remains. Putting some romantic spin of "respect"  on it once youve put a bullet through its organs it  is a somewhat hypocritical  human trait and matters not to the dead animal at your feet.  But if it makes you feel better about having kilied it then do what sits best.

----------


## doinit

> If you want to be the complete hunter, you have to take the meat _and_ the head.


Hard being the complete hunter eh CH ? :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

If I was a long way from the truck and had to chose between taking the meat or the head I would chose the meat any day

----------


## doinit

> If I was a long way from the truck and had to chose between taking the meat or the head I would chose the meat any day


For sure mate and it's become very trying just to get the meat back regardless of distance,2 trips most of the time for this old bugger.

----------


## Carlsen Highway

> Hard being the complete hunter eh CH ?


Just me and you buddy.

----------

